# UHF Radios?



## bull (Feb 28, 2010)

Anybody know a good source to buy well priced UHF radios for house management etc?


----------



## avkid (Feb 28, 2010)

Unless you use FRS or something around 900 MHz you will need to acquire a license.
Buy Two Way Radios is a good site for information and purchasing.


----------



## SouthFloridaSFX (Feb 28, 2010)

The FCC has free business class frequencys in the UHF as well as VHF spectrum, there just limited to 1/2 watt trasmit power.


----------



## avkid (Mar 1, 2010)

SouthFloridaSFX said:


> The FCC has free business class frequencys in the UHF as well as VHF spectrum, there just limited to 1/2 watt trasmit power.


Umm..no
MURS is the VHF service, transmit power is limited to (1) one watt.


----------



## SouthFloridaSFX (Mar 1, 2010)

Now that you mension it. I beleive its 2 watts on VHF.

FCC:

"They are reserved for use by businesses, and in some cases, by individuals. In the United States, private use of these frequencies requires a federal license issued by the U.S. FCC. The exceptions to this are five specific frequencies that are also part of the Multi-Use Radio Service, which permits unlicensed operation on these frequencies, provided the output power does not exceed 2 watts."


----------



## fx120 (Mar 1, 2010)

Site licenses for business band handheld portable radios are very easy and inexpensive to acquire as long as you're not setting up a high power repeater or fixed-position antennas. 

But as mentioned MURS is license free, but limited to half the ERP as a licensed UHF radio.


----------



## avkid (Mar 2, 2010)

FCC: Wireless Services: Multi-Use Radio Service (MURS): MURS Home


----------



## shiben (Mar 2, 2010)

What about something like this?

Talkabout T9680RSAME - Motorola Walkie Talkie - Motorola USA

I still have a set of these kicking around for when local security services have the audacity to think my police-grade encrypted radios are some sort of public hazard. Its not my fault that the Great America security teams didnt bother to get an encrypted system and left a few open channels on their repeater... But those are probably well out of your price range. The Talkabouts are a lot cheaper, work decently well unless your space is a faraday cage, and you can get cool looking headsets for them. iCom makes some nice handhelds, but a lot of the functionality is lost when using them as non-repeater based systems... also they cost a bunch and they are not as nice as the motorola products. 

note: I swear by motorola products because their company is putting me through college. Also, most police departments in the country have their repeaters...


----------



## gcpsoundlight (Mar 10, 2010)

Have you thought about CB? Most other forms of UHF radio require a licence, and, unless the venue is willing to buy a class licence for a specific set of freq's, then you are stuck with CB. It's not too bad, and it is cheap.


----------



## Chris15 (Mar 10, 2010)

gcpsoundlight said:


> Have you thought about CB? Most other forms of UHF radio require a licence, and, unless the venue is willing to buy a class licence for a specific set of freq's, then you are stuck with CB. It's not too bad, and it is cheap.



The United States does not have CB radio as we know it down here... (Which by the way is under review as part of the broader review of the 400MHz Land Mobile Band).

A venue cannot acquire a class licence. The whole thing is that with a class licence, such as that which governs CB Radio, anyone can use the frequencies, emission modes and powers stipulated under the licence conditions. A venue could obtain an apparatus licence by the same process as any other business or individual in Australia.


----------



## derekleffew (Mar 10, 2010)

"Breaker one nine, this is StageManager. Electrics cue 34 and Sound cue F... GO! _'We got a little convoy, ain't she a beautiful sight...'_"


----------



## bull (Mar 10, 2010)

derekleffew said:


> "Breaker one nine, this is StageManager. Electrics cue 34 and Sound cue F... GO! _'We got a little convoy, ain't she a beautiful sight...'_"


Derek, that is honestly, one of the funniest things i have seen in a while.  and if i do happen to get the radios, know that we will be talking like that, often.


----------



## gcpsoundlight (Mar 10, 2010)

Worse things have happend, suddenly in the middle of a dress, we heard over the PA, "Gold 104.3, Good times and great classic hits!". One of the Radio Mic recievers had decided it wanted some good ol' rock 'n roll!

Chris15, sorry, forgot definitions of class and apparatus (btw i don't care if they get rid of CB ar change it, I use HAM freq's. much more fun!) and yes, I am licenced (VK3FGCP)


----------



## Morpheus (Mar 16, 2010)

derekleffew said:


> "Breaker one nine, this is StageManager. Electrics cue 34 and Sound cue F... GO! _'We got a little convoy, ain't she a beautiful sight...'_"


Did I catch a 'niner' in there somewhere?


----------



## mbenonis (Mar 16, 2010)

gcpsoundlight said:


> Worse things have happend, suddenly in the middle of a dress, we heard over the PA, "Gold 104.3, Good times and great classic hits!". One of the Radio Mic recievers had decided it wanted some good ol' rock 'n roll!
> 
> Chris15, sorry, forgot definitions of class and apparatus (btw i don't care if they get rid of CB ar change it, I use HAM freq's. much more fun!) and yes, I am licenced (VK3FGCP)



7 character call? Is that a typo or can you get one of those down under?


----------



## shiben (Mar 16, 2010)

Morpheus said:


> Did I catch a 'niner' in there somewhere?



so like "Lighting cue one-niner and sound cue foxtrot, standby..." "One Niner and foxtrot, go!"?


----------



## gcpsoundlight (Mar 16, 2010)

mbenonis said:


> 7 character call? Is that a typo or can you get one of those down under?



Yep, you can get them downunder. They are only for the Foundation License Class (Beginner Class). It gets quite confusing on DX!


----------



## firewater88 (Mar 29, 2010)

Check out Motorola DTR series. FCC free and easy to use and very powerful handheld radio. Motorola DTR Series


----------



## mbenonis (Mar 29, 2010)

firewater88 said:


> Check out Motorola DTR series. FCC free and easy to use and very powerful handheld radio. Motorola DTR Series



Nothing is "FCC-Free" -- in fact, such a statement doesn't make any sense. Perhaps you meant to say license-free?

Looking at the specs, the DTR series operates in the 900 MHz band using a frequency-hopping spread spectrum technique. While this would probably work for consumer-level users, I'm not convinced this would work well for mission-critical applications, or within a very large building. I haven't tried the radios myself though, so I could be totally wrong.


----------



## avkid (Mar 29, 2010)

firewater88 said:


> Check out Motorola DTR series. FCC free and easy to use and very powerful handheld radio. Motorola DTR Series


They are severely over hyped.
If they did exactly what they claimed you would see them everywhere.


----------



## renegadeblack (Apr 4, 2010)

derekleffew said:


> "Breaker one nine, this is StageManager. Electrics cue 34 and Sound cue F... GO! _'We got a little convoy, ain't she a beautiful sight...'_"



Every time we've got a bunch of people moving a bunch of road cases, that song seems to start playing, gets a great many laughs from actors.


----------

